# 5 Bunnies, 2 cats, 1 dog and their human



## sweet_buns (Apr 14, 2013)

I thought I'd make a blog where i could introduce my furbies properly since i made one to keep track of how the new bundle of bouncy bubs are doing and to have something to look back on. The rest of my fubies feel a little left out, so i will introduce them here 1 by 1. 

I'll start with the oldest and who was bunk mate to my first bunny, Jean-luc Picard who passed away, his name is Pippin,though we call him Pip. He's a 2yr old Harlequin Mini Lop. He's not a great harlequin patterned specimen, but that's not what i got him for. I got him because he just looked so adorable in his baby pics, and i loved the peachy colour he had here and there. His aeroplane ears helped seal the deal. Who doesn't love aeroplane ears? lol


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 14, 2013)

Can you have more than 1 heart bunny? I think you can, because although Jean-luc was my heart bunny, i fell in love with Pip as soon as i saw his pics, and he literally fills my heart with joy whenever i see him. Have you ever met a bunny that gets on with everyone he meets? He's such a friendly, gentle, loving little thing. He gets so excited when i check up on him during play time. As soon as he sees me he runs to the door and then starts to binky when he knows im about to come out and play with him. He gets on with all my bunnies, even the 2 meanies who don't get on with each other. He's just a loveable chap. ^.^


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 14, 2013)

Omg he is such a little sweetheart!!! That being said, I do think you can have more than one heart bunny! I mean Peter was my heart bunny but Phoenix also takes the cake. From the very moment I first laid eyes on her I knew I wanted her to be mine and I think she felt the same way. We groom each other regularly throughout the day and she is so sweet she does get one with every bunny and every thing... Only reason my two aren't bonding is because my big grumpy bunny won't groom her back even thoug she is always giving him kisses... Sigh maybe one day....


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow what adorable bunnies you have! Pippin sounds like a real sweetheart. I love his coloring and his aeroplane ears are just soooooo adorable. Ash gets along with everyone he meets too, he's not afraid of them and he cuddles with them. I'm not sure how he would get on with another bunny, I guess it would just depend on the other bunny's personality. I loved your start to a blog, I'll be watching for more updates.


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 14, 2013)

Great blog! Pip looks like such a sweetheart & cuddle bunny! That first pic I can just picture Pip saying, "Pip , ready for take off!" and a couple of bunny hops & away he goes for a bunny flight! lol Sorry you lost Jean Luc but Pip seems to be a real sweetie to help your heart heal.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 14, 2013)

Aww, what a sweetheart. Pip seems like such a loveable bun.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 14, 2013)

Hehe you never know Holtzchick, it might happen one day. =)

Awe Ash sounds like a sweety. ^.^

Lol Tauntz, now that you've said it, i can picture it too. xD

He really is Azerane, he's always grooming Merry and Padme, he even grooms me too and will walk up to anyone who happens to be in the play area with him. :hearts


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, he is sooo cute! Haha, I agree with you Tauntz, its so easy to imagine him flying with his ears, lol.


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 14, 2013)

Merry my little sooty fawn girl (which is apparently black torty in other countries, or is it just torty?) came to us about 1 month after JLP passed. I was still very heart broken (still am) about his passing and didn't want to get another, but Pip was now on his own and showing signs that he was missing JLP too. I thought he needed a new buddy and so decided to find one for him quick.

I didn't want him to die of a broken heart, which i have heard happening to pets before. Whether or not it's actually what happened, i don't know, but i didn't want to lose Pip as well, and so Merry (Meriadoc, it's actually Meri for short, but i keep forgetting and end up spelling it Merry so i just spell it that way now) came into our lives. She's always been a skiddish bunny, though she and Pip bonded virtually right away. Which doesn't surprise me anymore because Pip seems to bond with everyone lol.

Merry loved to hump Pips head. It was pretty funny to watch. Pip tolerated it most of the times, but there were occasions where he put his foot down and told her that there's only a certain amount of head humping he can take from a female before he starts to feel emasculated. 

Merry became a mum 4 days ago. I was very anxious and worried at first since I've never experienced this before, but i have come to learn now that she's an excellent mum and i don't have to worry anymore. I just check up on them in the morning and before i go to bed to make sure they're all still alive and bouncing. 

But i told her: "Just because im excited about and love your babies, doesn't mean im happy that you went and got yourself pregnant. Do you think i enjoy telling people i am a 30yr old grandmother? You will NOT play with Gimli again until you can do it without falling preggers! Naughty girl. But i still love you. Now let me see my grand kids".

I've heard that a doe's personality can change after they have babies, most of the times they become more aggressive. It's the total opposite with Merry and i must say i was very pleasantly surprised. We never had the same bond that Pip and i have, but i suddenly feel much closer to her. She was never aggressive before, and always let me pet her, but only for a little while, and she didn't enjoy being picked up. Now she lets me pick her up without a struggle, she loves to lay there and let me pet her for as long as i want to and even enjoys a cheek massage (she never used to enjoy that). She lets me put my hand in the nesting box too, doesn't mind at all. This has made me feel much better about her getting pregnant, selfish i know, but i think it might be nice for her too since she's not skiddish anymore.

She loves empty toilet rolls. =)


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 14, 2013)

Some of you may recognise some of the pics, that's because i used to frequent the forums before my hiatus, but my email wasn't being recognised so i had to create a new account. =)


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 14, 2013)

Aaaah, the good old days when they used to be indoor bunnies. I wish we had the space for them to continue to be indoor bunnies. I really miss having them around me all the time. But there just isn't room for 5 rabbit hutches in the house.


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 14, 2013)

Those pix are so adorable! That first one she looks like a cuddly stuffed toy bunny! lol The last one looks like an adorable jail bunny! I can picture the caption, "Man, how did I end up behind barsl?" lol


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 14, 2013)

Tauntz said:


> Those pix are so adorable! That first one she looks like a cuddly stuffed toy bunny! lol The last one looks like an adorable jail bunny! I can picture the caption, "Man, how did I end up behind barsl?" lol



She needed to take a nap after the delicious medley of mixed greens. A pet bunnies life is a hard one. :tonguewiggle

Lol i love that pic. ^.^


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 15, 2013)

I forgot to share the funny story about Merry's first false pregnancy.

One day, while i was on the floor playing with them, Merry suddenly started pulling fur out of her chest, legs, back and wherever else she could reach, and took it to the nest she built. Then she'd come back and have a little potter around, until she decide more plucking is needed except she doesn't seem to think that enough fur is coming off. So she looks over at pip who happens to be laying next to her, and decides he doesn't need his fur, and starts plucking fur off his head. I couldn't believe my eyes, i was witnessing what has to be one of the funniest things i had ever witnessed in my life. And Pip was NOT impressed. lol

I thought I'd share the story as i was reminded of it when i was checking up on the bubs tonight.


----------

